# Movable transducer mount



## AlumaSkiff (Sep 9, 2018)

Something like this may work, they have two different versions.
http://scotty.com/product/no-140-kayak-sup-transducer-arm-mount-for-post-mounts/


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Check out the Rail Blaza and Yak Attack transducer mounts. I had a rail mounted transducer arm on a yak, worked pretty good with a small transducer. I don't know how well the larger side view transducer will work on an arm type mount.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ck out an old school flounder light set up . Very versatile, easily adapted to your needs Fishing buddy fish finders use a like styled large c-clamp. I’d go with spring clamp mounted to a pc of pvc pipe. Good luck


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I used a 1" X 1" aluminum L angle.
I cut it to not stick up past the transom where it was mounted.
A single 1/4" hole well above the water line and a SS 1/4-20 bolt/washer to stick through the transom and held on with a wing nut. This was late 90's Hummingbird transducer I attached to it. Move it to another boat, the bolt stays put.


----------

